# Desktop planted tanks



## momo (Oct 17, 2013)

I just set up a 5 gallon desktop tank with some plants I acquired from Carlos and some plants of my own (HC cuba; anacharis). Currently I have some of our fancy male guppies living in it to get it going.  Looks like I need to master the skill of photographing live fish with my phone!

I use fluval substrate and diy CO2 system. So far the plants have been doing good.


----------



## momo (Oct 17, 2013)

photo of main tank with the other plants and cory cats

as well as progress on the desktop tank - the HC is growing back slowly!


----------

